# How Much Salt for Zucchini Bread Recipe



## goodgiver (Apr 15, 2007)

Here is my recipe for yummy Zucchinni Bread
Sift into a big bowl
3 C. flour
1 tsp Baking Soda
1/4 tsp Baking Powder
3 Tsp. Cinnamon
then add 2 C. Sugar, 2 C. grated Zucchinni, 1 C. Raisins, 2TBSP Lemon Zest.

Then mix together :
1C Oil
3 Eggs
Juice of one Lemon

Then add to dry ingredients: OVEN 350 degrees for 1 hour.
My problem is I do need to add some salt but I don't know how much is enough to bring out the flavor and not over take it with salt flavor.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2007)

My zucchini berad recipe (which also uses 3 cups of flour) calls for a teaspoon of salt.


----------

